# Taxidermy on a full body mtn lion



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

Going on my first cougar hunt in the next few weeks and want to prepare the wife for the cost for a full body mount. Nothing crazy or intricate, just maybe angled down so it can be mounted high on the wall. 

Living in central Utah, what would a good mount run me? Not looking for top of the line or hack jobs. Would also be open to recommendations.

TIA.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

mlob1one said:


> Going on my first cougar hunt in the next few weeks and want to prepare the wife for the cost for a full body mount. Nothing crazy or intricate, just maybe angled down so it can be mounted high on the wall.
> 
> Living in central Utah, what would a good mount run me? Not looking for top of the line or hack jobs. Would also be open to recommendations.
> 
> ...


Probably $3-4k


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

johnnycake said:


> Probably $3-4k


+1


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

johnnycake said:


> Probably $3-4k


yep, about there somewhere.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I looked at my price list that I had before retiring from the trade and in 2002. I was charging $2,800. for a lifesize cat. (A shoulder mount deer was $450) 


I'd say the 3-4k range is accurate. There is added cost the mount as well. It's called "Habitat". That includes a rock, pedestal, grass, etc. whatever you'd like and the price can fluctuate depending on how elaborate you want to go. Similar when buying a vehicle. You pay more for all the bells and whistles. 


The positioning of the mount can change the cost. If you want a "custom pose" the manikin has to be altered for that need. But I'd say the 4k mark will get you a great looking mount.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Travis Roundy did mine. https://www.instagram.com/deerbedead/?hl=en


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

In my opinion you need to be checking with taxidermist right now if you are planning a hunt. 

One might charge you$3000 and then the one that you end up taking the cat to might charge you $10,000. Find one now and decided on what type of mount you want along with the extras and talk with them about the mount. 

The day that you bring in the pelt is going to be too late to make good decisions.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Critter said:


> In my opinion you need to be checking with taxidermist right now if you are planning a hunt.
> 
> One might charge you$3000 and then the one that you end up taking the cat to might charge you $10,000. Find one now and decided on what type of mount you want along with the extras and talk with them about the mount.
> 
> The day that you bring in the pelt is going to be too late to make good decisions.


You can always get the hide wet tanned and keep it in the freezer until you have a taxi picked and the cash ready


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I just figured that if he is a few weeks out now is the time to get his ducks in a row. 

It is also nice to come up with a few measurements before the cat is skinned. 

If you have a freezer you can always just roll up the hide and stick it into it and then go figure out what you want to do with it but it is nice to know beforehand what you are going to spend and what you should really do.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I think that it is a pretty good idea to have one picked out unless you are really good at skinning it out.

After I shot mine we put it in the truck, I drove right to the DWR office, they took the tooth and tissue sample then I drove over the mountain to the taxidermist and he skinned it out there all in the same day.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

bowgy said:


> I think that it is a pretty good idea to have one picked out unless you are really good at skinning it out.
> 
> After I shot mine we put it in the truck, I drove right to the DWR office, they took the tooth and tissue sample then I drove over the mountain to the taxidermist and he skinned it out there all in the same day.


I agree. I did the same thing except mine spent the night in the back of my truck before I hustled it to packout the next morning. I'll never forget the time we spent together in his shop while he skinned my lion. Those critters smell absolutely awful!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

3arabians & bowgy,

Who'd you use and what'd it cost? Are you happy with the results?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

mlob1one said:


> 3arabians & bowgy,
> 
> Who'd you use and what'd it cost? Are you happy with the results?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I used our own Packout on here. Taxidermy by Mike Sage Basin Taxidermy. Super Happy!!

I'll let you send him a PM about availability and prices.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

mlob1one said:


> 3arabians & bowgy,
> 
> Who'd you use and what'd it cost? Are you happy with the results?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Travis Roundy, see my post for link and picture.

Turned out great, took a long time, cost was $3k


----------

